# A little direction please



## puntmefar (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok here is the thing I got a Ruger P94 .40 and I like the feel of the stock grips. However I want to replace them with some wood grips with the Ruger emblem embossed in them. Basically the exact grip except wood. I have searched local shops and online search's with no luck. Does any one have a sugestion as to what direction I can go to find them.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

you cant find what aint there..... the ruger emblem would be available ONLY on a ruger licensed grip and ruger did not make or license any wood grips for the P series pistols. hogue made some nice grips but they are smooth and without emblems..... 

if you are sure you want what you want, maybe a pair of hogue grips as a base and some old plastic ruger grips as a pattern and a source for the medallions and a dremmel ..... make your own "authentic wood p-series grip" kit


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

all i can say is good luck since the ted is right once again. i have a p89 they have similar, if not the same, grips and i was wanting to do the same thing. but anything less than breaking out the old whittling knife, a table router, drill, sandpaper, etc... is not going to really get you anywhere. i have considered making my own wood grips but i suffer from OCD so i'd never be able to get them exactly dimentional to the other, plus i dont know how to make the checkerboard texture on them either.


----------



## Cashopteacher (Sep 16, 2011)

So my first question to all of you fine gentail men is this to be a Project of money and structure and look or is it an artistry piece that you want it to be done your way with all the control at your fingers. A great place to start is find someone that has a CNC machine for working wood or an laser engraver who wont squiell to the copy right police if you use a regestared trademark. However it is somewhat simple to buy wood grips and have them ingraved by machine through the use of a JPEG FILE.basically though your just slamming a sticker on the grip, granteded it is etched into the wood but Where's the origialenty and the art of choosing your own materials and just build something amazing that blends your name with your beloved gun creator as well as your very loved firearm. Mind you my prolbem in everything is I always want to customize everything I can to make it original to me.

But this is just my two cents take it at what it is worth and I hope it helps.


----------



## puntmefar (Nov 8, 2011)

Cashopteacher said:


> However it is somewhat simple to buy wood grips and have them ingraved by machine through the use of a JPEG FILE.basically though your just slamming a sticker on the grip, granteded it is etched into the wood but Where's the origialenty and the art of choosing your own materials and just build something amazing that blends your name with your beloved gun creator as well as your very loved firearm. Mind you my prolbem in everything is I always want to customize everything I can to make it original to me.
> 
> But this is just my two cents take it at what it is worth and I hope it helps.


You raise a verry good point and since Ted has made the reality clear that I'm not going to find what I'm looking for on a shelf any place I'll have to get creative to get what I want. Saddly I lack the tools and time to make a set of grips so I'll have to find the grips with out the emblem and get them engraved I gusse. Its only money and money never last long, but a good gun is a life long friend.


----------



## mebe (Dec 2, 2011)

puntmefar I bet you have a engraver or a jeweler that could carve about anything you want in the hogue wood grip:idea: I got a Spf 1911 1A and put black lazer grip on it...I want to add some color to the grips but I can't draw a straight line with a edge LOL. but Someone will do a design for me if I give them a pattern. I may have some chemical issues with reinforcing the grip as they are thin in the skin:mrgreen: So make some calls and get er done.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If you get wood grips and send them to a guy like Symcraft Laser Engraving or Chuckaroo's Laser Engraving by Chuckaroo get some Hougue wood grips and send them to one of these guys Hogue Ruger P94 Kingwood 94610 FREE S&H 94610. Hogue Weapon Accessories.

RCG


----------



## puntmefar (Nov 8, 2011)

Recoilguy those are nice lookin grips. Thats what im lookin for as far as looks go. Good lookin out my friend thanks.


----------



## Cashopteacher (Sep 16, 2011)

So I am now inspired!!! I am going to try and do up a set of grips for my wifes gun. I found a great monogram on the net of her initials. Now I just have to pick up the material and hopefully do her gun justice. Mind you she has a 308 Lorcin so I wont have to work to hard!!!LOL. I will try and post a picture once I get them done. But for now it's off to the hardwood store for some purple heart and a new bandsaw blade.


----------

